# LAUNCHING



## killarguitar (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey all, i have a stock 2001 Sentra SE 2.0 (auto)... do you guys have any good launching tips? will brake launching blow out my TC and tranny? whats the max RPM i should use before i need to really worry about excessive wear on the drivetrain? Thanks! I'm a new driver. :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

wellll, i drive a 92 SE-R, and i dont kno how diffrent they run, but where i launch at is kinda high [what most people say, but they do all drive hondas LOL]. 
i launch from 4,500-5,000 RPM. it make feel as if ur just roasting the tires but if ur beside a car u can really tell what ur really doing is trying to get traction YET while MOVING/PULLing FORWARD...  hope that help.... just try to avoid Boggin down. 

[keep it on tha trak , we dont support street racing]


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

killarguitar said:


> Hey all, i have a stock 2001 Sentra SE 2.0 (auto)... do you guys have any good launching tips? will brake launching blow out my TC and tranny? whats the max RPM i should use before i need to really worry about excessive wear on the drivetrain? Thanks! I'm a new driver. :thumbup:


Brake launching is OK if you do not hold it more than 10 seconds. It builds up a lot of heat.

You should shift at as high rpm as possible because there is a large 'gap' between gears. The rev limit is at 7200rpm.

Lew


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

killarguitar said:


> Hey all, i have a stock 2001 Sentra SE 2.0 (auto)... do you guys have any good launching tips? will brake launching blow out my TC and tranny? whats the max RPM i should use before i need to really worry about excessive wear on the drivetrain? Thanks! I'm a new driver. :thumbup:


The tranny is set to slip at a point WELL below Redline while sitting still, just to let you know.
With the AT, you can set at the tree on the stock tranny and get very little difference in 1/4 ET when holding between 1800-2500RPM and Having the PEDAL ON THE FLOOR. 
Once the TREE hits the last yellow light, PUSH IT TO THE FLOOR and LET the TRANNY shift itself! The ECU is set to give the BEST performance to RPM.
Try this a couple Runs and then try the " do it yourself " and " to the floor " routine. 
I have yet to find the " do it yourself " to work better than using the vehicle as it is setup. Yet  Who knows :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

haha sorryy,, dint knoticed u had an auto.my bad .


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

spec has it down right. i almost posted somethin wrong till i remembered we're talking fwd here. a tip on getting a better reaction time though...if it is a sportsman tree, as soon as the last yellow lights up take a blink and then release the brake. you kinda have to work on it some, but that's what i do.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> spec has it down right. i almost posted somethin wrong till i remembered we're talking fwd here. a tip on getting a better reaction time though...if it is a sportsman tree, as soon as the last yellow lights up take a blink and then release the brake. you kinda have to work on it some, but that's what i do.


I'm finding that if I stage as shallow as possible, sliding my foot off the brake and flooring it when the last yellow comes on works well. The torque converter is so heavy that the car is slow to react, and it gets a rolling start without redlighting. I've got a 3200rpm stall converter and launch with nitrous using slicks. I can build about 3# of boost on the line.

Lew


----------



## killarguitar (Mar 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Ok, thanks for the tips everyone. i'll try them out next time i get to the track


----------

